# macaran vs. atelco - endstand



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2005)

*update: die sache ist gelaufen - fazit&kurzfassung auf der zweiten seite*

ich krieg kein bild.
gaaaaaaaaar keins  ;- (

aber eins nachm anderen:

hergang:
alles läuft.. starte vampire bloodlines - läuft ca. 3minuten, dann wird der bildschirm schwarz, kurze zeit später startet der rechner neu, bei einem weiteren versuch passiert das gleiche.
daten sind eigentlich alle okay, also intensiver test:

prime95 (speicher testen): läuft 30minuten problemlos, parrallel wird pc-probe neu installiert(wollte nicht protokollieren) und alle werte via fan-o-matic, throttlewatch und rivatuner kontrolliert - alles im grünen bereich.

also offensichtlich nicht speicher - als nächstes wird rthdribl zugeschaltet -
und der bildschirm wird scharz. rechner startet diesmal nicht neu.
(aber manuell)

bisherige diagnose:
die grafikkarte läuft seit ca. 4monaten mit den aktuellen lüftereinstellungen - selbst bei belastungstests 80°. kurz vor dem absturz war sie wie üblich bei 60° (2d), nach dem hochfahren vom letzten vampiresversuch bei 65°, auch zu erwarten. der lüfter dreht sich korrekt, kühler ist und war nicht verstaubt, der lüfter wurde korrekt vom rivatuner angesteuert. (soweit ich das jetzt erkennen kann, klappt das nicht mehr, lüfter lärmt immer mit voller leistung) 
die cpu wurde kurz vor absturz 61° heiß, der cpu kühler also korrekt vom fan-o-,matic gesteuert, es wurde nicht gethrottelt.
das netzteil hatte wenige sekunden nicht einmal 39°, den sommer über lief es problemlos mit 45-50°.
dementsprechend sind eigentlich auch spannungsprobleme auszuschließen, der f-o-m ist außerdem die einzige neue komponente seit dem frühsommer und auch mit dem ist das system jetzt schon ne woche lang problemlos unterwegs. (i.d.r. 11,6v laut pcprobe, 11,7 laut f-o-m)
wasserkühlung ist auch dicht.

joooo - also eigentlich war alles so wie immer.
aktueller stand aber:
kein bild.
system bootet im hintergrund aber korrekt bis ins windows, übrigens auch ganz ohne karte. am monitorausgang liegt sogar n strom oder gar signal an: monitor schaltet ins stand-by, wenn man das kabel rauszieht zeigt er dagegen ein testbild. das gilt übrigens sowohl für dvi-i wie auch für d-sub, s-video gibt auch kein bild (aber natürlich keine anschlusskennung)
bei nicht angeschlossenem stromstecker gibt die karte n fürchterliches heulen von sich - mit stecker nicht, also muss sie wohl richtig angeschlossen sein.


also: bitte helft


----------



## HankeyX (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ...langer text.....


poste mal die leistungsdaten von deinem nt! denke es könnte vielleicht daran liegen


----------



## Dimebag (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aktueller stand aber:
> kein bild.
> system bootet im hintergrund aber korrekt bis ins windows (kann rechner per tastaturshortcut/verknüpfung runterfahren), übrigens auch ganz ohne karte.
> am monitorausgang liegt aber n strom oder gar signal an: monitor schaltet ins stand-by, wenn man das kabel rauszieht zeigt er dagegen ein testbild.
> ...


Das ist normal bei deinem Board (zumindest bei den meisten Bios-Versionen).
So, da du wohl nix übertaktet hast, würd ich folgende Vorschläge machen:

- Karte aus- und wieder einbauen, AGP Slot säubern und Kontakte der Karte ebenfalls. 
EDIT: ACH JA, STROMKABEL DER KARTE NATÜRLICH AUCH "CHECKEN", SO GUT ES GEHT (MAL DRAN WACKELN VIELLEICHT  )

- AGP Spannung auf 1.6V hoch

- Anderes Netzteil einbauen.

Ich weiss nicht, wie leicht das mit deiner Wakü alles zu machen ist, aber ich denke, es ist von Nöten.

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

könnte ein defekt der karte sein, kann aber auch sein, dass das netzteil ein problem hat und nun nicht mehr gerade so nicht genug strom liefert...?

du machst doch immer so sachen wie "250W und GForce 7900 Xtreme im SLI ?  JA!!!", oder?    es könnte sein, dass das NT dann zwar ne weile ging, aber wegen der ständigen belastung ins nirvana übergeht... ich hatte so was mit nem NT und meinem MoBo. XP2400+ auf nem K7N2-L, das AFAIK 14A braucht, ich hatte nue 12A. es ging, aber irgendwann ging der PC nicht mehr direkt an... und 2 wochen später => NT über nacht abgraucht (PC war aus)...   


kannst du die karte woanders checken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				HankeyX am 14.12.2005 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich das mache, kriegt ihr die krise  
aber bitte:

3,3v: 20a
5v: 21a
12v: 13a
insgesamt 250w

aber wie gesagt - das system läuft damit schon n ganzes weilchen problemlos und im moment wird es sogar deutlich besser gekühlt als noch vor 2wochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 14.12.2005 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> - Karte aus- und wieder einbauen, AGP Slot säubern und Kontakte der Karte ebenfalls.



karte ist sauber, slot werde ich nochmal gucken.
aber wie sollte der dreck auf einmal dazwischen geraten 



> EDIT: ACH JA, STROMKABEL DER KARTE NATÜRLICH AUCH "CHECKEN", SO GUT ES GEHT (MAL DRAN WACKELN VIELLEICHT  )



wie gesagt: ohne kabel meckert die karte, mit nicht. habe es außerdem schon direkt am netzteil oder -wie es normalerweise ist- am durchschleifstecker des gehäuselüfters probiert.
ebenfalls wurde es ausprobiert mit allen laufwerken und gehäuselüftern abgeklemmt (system ausgekühlt, offen) und mit ausgeschalteter pumpe (nicht dass das magnetfeld was induziert - kabel verläuft nah dran) - bringt aber nichts



> - AGP Spannung auf 1.6V hoch



gern. aber ich kenn mein bios nicht auswendig und sehen kann ichs nicht 



> - Anderes Netzteil einbauen.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, wie leicht das mit deiner Wakü alles zu machen ist, aber ich denke, es ist von Nöten.



aufwand ist nicht gerade gering, aber ich kanns notfalls mal ausprobieren - bezweifle aber, dass es hilft: das system liefert schon beim booten kein bild, fährt aber vollständig hoch und lief mit gleichen komponenten bislang problemlos - und jetzt solls das nt sein 

thx @ all soweit


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HankeyX am 14.12.2005 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 siehe meine ausführungen bezügl. schleichender netzteiltod...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 14.12.2005 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ein defekt der karte sein, kann aber auch sein, dass das netzteil ein problem hat und nun nicht mehr gerade so nicht genug strom liefert...?
> 
> du machst doch immer so sachen wie "250W und GForce 7900 Xtreme im SLI ?  JA!!!", oder?    es könnte sein, dass das NT dann zwar ne weile ging, aber wegen der ständigen belastung ins nirvana übergeht... ich hatte so was mit nem NT und meinem MoBo. XP2400+ auf nem K7N2-L, das AFAIK 14A braucht, ich hatte nue 12A. es ging, aber irgendwann ging der PC nicht mehr direkt an... und 2 wochen später => NT über nacht abgraucht (PC war aus)...



möglich wär alles, allerdings kommt das hier von jetzt auf gleich und das restliche system läuft ja noch problemlos und der p4 würde auf spannungsschwankungen sicherlich heftiger reagieren, als ne 6800gt im leerlauf. (bzw. normalerweise sollte das ganze system abkratzen)



> kannst du die karte woanders checken?



arbeite dran, aber ist jetzt schon zu spät und meine freundin hat nen laptop.. (an dem ich gerade sitze - weswegen meine post auch mit leichter verzögerung getippt werden  )
enventuell fahr ich morgen einfach mal bei nem laden dabei.


----------



## HankeyX (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HankeyX am 14.12.2005 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tcha...da kann ich dir mal was von mir erzählen:

ich hatte mal ein netzteil von fsp mit 300w und 13@12v und dazu noch eine 6800gt (agp), das system lief 3 monate lang ohne irgendwelche probleme, dann wollte mein bildschirm nichtmehr angehn, erst nach dem 20ichsten neustart etc. also reine glückssache, also hab ich mir ein neues netzteil gekauft und seitdem läuft alles wieder problemlos
vielleicht solltest du doch über die anschaffung eines neuen nachdenken, oder dir einfach mal eins ausleihen und es damit probiern, obs geht


----------



## Dimebag (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.12.2005 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann auch ein Wackelkontakt sein.

Zum BIOS: stimmt, kannst ja nix sehen  Mit dem Handbuch kommste vielleicht trotzdem dazu. Aber das ist auch eher eine Verzweiflungs-Option.

Noch eine dieser Sorte wäre: CMOS Reset und Ram Riegel einzeln testen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 14.12.2005 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 14.12.2005 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cmos reset werd ich gleich mal testen, ram wird vermutlich auch nen pumpenausbau erfordern.. *wären doch nur die schläuche n bissl länger*

kontakte reinigen brachte übrigens nichts, außerden habe ich mal mitm f-o-m die spannungen kontrolliert:
5v@5v und 11,9v-12v@12v sollten der karte zumindest einen bootversuch entlocken...


_edit:_
beide rams in jedem einzelnen slot getestet (mein beileid an die pcgh reds, die sowas regelmäßig machen müssen..) - bringt nichts

netzteiltest folgt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

ergebniss:
auch mit nem enermax 430w, 15a12v, 12,1v@12v (laut fom) keine besserung.
auch nicht bei abklemmen sämtlicher laufwerke,...

naja - immerhin gehts meinem engelking demnach noch gut  

  lala--nur meine graka ist abgekratzt lalalala

HHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ergebniss:
> auch mit nem enermax 430w, 15a12v, 12,1v@12v (laut fom) keine besserung.
> auch nicht bei abklemmen sämtlicher laufwerke,...
> 
> ...




ich würde trotzdem nochmal ein stärleres NT testen. nur weil die spannung von einem tool korrekt angezeigt wird könnte es AFAIK trotzdem sein, dass da was nciht stimmt.

und halt wie gesagt bei nächster gelgeheit die graka testen... die könnte halt auch "nur" hin sein... vielleicht ist sie an zu wenig strom verhungert *wegrenn*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2005 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde trotzdem nochmal ein stärleres NT testen. nur weil die spannung von einem tool korrekt angezeigt wird könnte es AFAIK trotzdem sein, dass da was nciht stimmt.



hab kein stärkeres..
n fan-o-matic ist übrigens kein tool sondern ne extrem vielseitge lüftersteuerung, die u.a. halt auch mit eigenen sensoren die anliegende spannungen ermittelt  
und die werte stimmten bislang eigentlich immer auf 0,1-0,2v mit dem onbord-diagnosechip überein.



> und halt wie gesagt bei nächster gelgeheit die graka testen... die könnte halt auch "nur" hin sein... vielleicht ist sie an zu wenig strom verhungert *wegrenn*



typisch - ich hab n problem und alle rennen weg 
und verhungert...
also die hat immer noch ordentlich masse, von abmagerung keine spur


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein stärkeres..
> n fan-o-matic ist übrigens kein tool sondern ne extrem vielseitge lüftersteuerung, die u.a. halt auch mit eigenen sensoren die anliegende spannungen ermittelt
> und die werte stimmten bislang eigentlich immer auf 0,1-0,2v mit dem  onbord-diagnosechip überein.


 ja gut, dann eben ne hardwareseitige messung... ich meinte auch nicht, ob/dass die werte nicht stimmen, sondern: kann es nicht trotzdem sein, dass die spannung zwar reicht, aber der strom nicht...? [bin kein elektriker, ich weiß es nicht genau]




> typisch - ich hab n problem und alle rennen weg
> und verhungert...
> also die hat immer noch ordentlich masse, von abmagerung keine spur


 die hält ihr gewicht nur, weil sie nix tut - sobald sie 100% arbeiten würde würde sie gaaanz dünn werden...


----------



## Dimebag (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

Ja, jetzt bleibt nur: Graka woanders testen.
Unter Umständen kann ja auch das Mainboard putt sein. Weiss jetzt nicht, was dir lieber ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2005 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut, dann eben ne hardwareseitige messung...



wollte damit nur klar stellen, dass es nicht einfach was ist, was einfach auch nur die falschen mobowerte ausließt, sondern was unabhängiges



> ich meinte auch nicht, ob/dass die werte nicht stimmen, sondern: kann es nicht trotzdem sein, dass die spannung zwar reicht, aber der strom nicht...? [bin kein elektriker, ich weiß es nicht genau]



eigentlich nicht. ne spannung baut sich eigentlich nur über nen wiederstand auf - kann die spannung schneller abfließen, als sie aufgebaut wird (ist also der verbrauch zu hoch), sinkt das spannungsniveau.



> die hält ihr gewicht nur, weil sie nix tut - sobald sie 100% arbeiten würde würde sie gaaanz dünn werden...



du meinst also, die hat sich einfach nur verdünnisiert?
hmmm - interessante these


----------



## HankeyX (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

könnte doch auch sein, dass das bios deiner grafikkarte im ars*h ist, meine alte 6600gt ist mir auch mal so wie deine abgekratzt, weiß bis heute nicht warum, vermute jedoch, dass das bios nichtmehr so richtig funktioniert hat....
aber warum tauscht du deine karte nicht einfach um?


----------



## Snak0r (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

Hi,

versuch es doch mit einer PCI-Grafikkarte.

Gruß, Snak0r


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				HankeyX am 15.12.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum tauscht du deine karte nicht einfach um?



weil es eine 6800*gt agp* ist, und die kriegt man nicht so einfach getauscht...
wie ich heute auch feststellen musste:

wie zu erwarten hat atelco natürlich nix vergleichbares dar.
wie nicht zu erwarten war, weigert man sich sowohl, mir den kaufpreis zurückzuerstatten, geschweige denn den aktuellen zeitwert.
einziges angebot, dass ich habe, ist ne 6800gs agp von xfx - lahmer, lauter, selbst nach atelco eigener rechnung 40€ weniger wert und man weigert sich sogar, mir die differenz auszuzahlen.
und die fx5200, die ich jetzt als notlösung drin hab (funzt problemlos), gabs nicht etwa als leihgabe sondern für 60€, die ich dann bei rüchgabe nächste woche wieder erhalte... 
in der zentrale ist nur herr "weiß nix, rufen sie morgen an" und den leadtek support kann man bekanntermaßen eh in der pfeife rauchen..

naja, ich weiß jedenfalls, wo ich in zukunft nichts mehr kaufe...


kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zum rechtlichen sagen?
theoretisch müssten die mir innerhalb der garantie&gewährleistungszeit doch eigentlich das teil ersetzen, oder?





p.s:
kurz vor dem finalen ende hat pcprobe übrigens vollkommen normale werte protokolliert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zum rechtlichen sagen?
> theoretisch müssten die mir innerhalb der garantie&gewährleistungszeit doch eigentlich das teil ersetzen, oder?


 natürlich. bei einem garatiedefekt die hast das recht auf gleichwertigen ersatz oder zeitwertauszahlun. aber: die haben das recht auf eine mängelbeseitigung. d.h. wenn die wollen, dann MUSST du ne reparatur abwarten, sofern die wartezeit nicht unzumutbar ist. das dumme: für nen gamer sind 10min schon unzumutbar, für gerichte eher erst ab 4-6 wochen... was rechtlich also nicht geht ist "also, herr mc aran, wir schicken die karte erstmal ein" - "nö, geben sie mir die kohle"  


ps: IST sie denn definitiv defekt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sie läuft bei mir nicht, sie läuft beim händler nicht, ne andere karte läuft bei beiden... => 
jup, ist sie  

n angebot mit einschicken wurde mir gar nicht erst gemacht, kann bei leadtek sicherlich auch ewig dauern...  
wobei ich natürlich über die 2wochen zwangs-weihnachtspause kein problem damit hätte...


----------



## Ein-Mensch (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zum rechtlichen sagen?
> theoretisch müssten die mir innerhalb der garantie&gewährleistungszeit doch eigentlich das teil ersetzen, oder?



normal ja schon solange du einen kaufbeleg hast sprich nen kassenbong/quittung o.ä wenn ja kannst du*s mit rechtlichen mittel machen weis abba auch net wie man dat ganze macht bin kein staatsanwalt


----------



## Dimebag (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> n angebot mit einschicken wurde mir gar nicht erst gemacht, kann bei leadtek sicherlich auch ewig dauern...
> wobei ich natürlich über die 2wochen zwangs-weihnachtspause kein problem damit hätte...


Wenn ich dein Händler wäre, würde ich dich mitsamt deinem 250W Netzteil zum Teufel jagen   

Zumal überall darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es mindestens 350(?)W sein sollen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 15.12.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du minest, die ist WEGEN des NT kaputtgegangen?


----------



## Dimebag (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> du minest, die ist WEGEN des NT kaputtgegangen?


Weiss ich nicht, aber kann schliesslich sein. Die genaue Ursache wird man wohl schwerlich herausfinden.

Was ich sagen wollte: Sollte der Händler auf die NT-Voraussetzugen hingewiesen haben, könnte er den Garantie-Anspruch AFAIK fallen lassen - wenn er denn weiss, was für ein NT da zu Gange war


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 15.12.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dein Händler wäre, würde ich dich mitsamt deinem 250W Netzteil zum Teufel jagen
> 
> Zumal überall darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es mindestens 350(?)W sein sollen.



nachm netzteil hat der verkäufer nicht gefragt 
und auf der rückseite steht 300w - zugegeben immer noch mehr, aber mein netzteil hat in tests bereits bewiesen, dass es mindestens 270w liefern kann.

wenn auch nicht mit akzeptablen spannungen


----------



## Dimebag (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

The graphics card should be receiving at least 15A from the power supply. 

Gibt auch zu denken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 15.12.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> The graphics card should be receiving at least 15A from the power supply.
> 
> Gibt auch zu denken



sollte kein problem sein - hat ja keiner was von 12v gesagt, oder ? 
und 5a@3,3 , 5a@5 und 3a@12v sollten locker drin sein


----------



## Dimebag (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.12.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 15.12.2005 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, aber sind das dann nicht 13A ?


----------



## archwizard80 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

Also wenn Du die Karte vor weniger als 6 Monaten gekauft hast und nicht durch unsachgemäße Handhabung die Gewährleistung entfällt, kannst Du nach Deiner Wahl entweder Reparatur oder Neulieferung verlangen. Davon kann auch in AGB nicht abgewichen werden, wenn Du Verbraucher bist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 16.12.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 16.12.2005 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ichgebauf* (will mir ja eh keiner helfen  )


----------



## Dimebag (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.12.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *ichgebauf* (will mir ja eh keiner helfen  )


Ey du Sack, ich hab dir als erster (ausführlich) geholfen, obwohl ich eigentlich gerade ins Bett wollte


----------



## memphis76 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zum rechtlichen sagen?


Naja, das Wort Gewährleistung wird in den deutschen Gesetzen, speziell im BGB, nur noch am Rande erwähnt (vgl. § 365 BGB). Hier wird in der Regel von Mängelhaftung gesprochen. Dies ist der eigentliche Begriff für die Gesetzestexte, die die Rechtsfolgen und Ansprüche, die für den Verkäufer bzw. Käufer zutreffen, regeln. Im Kaufvertragsrecht (§ 437 BGB) bzw. in Verbindung mit einem Werkvertrag / Werklieferungsvertrag (§ 634 BGB) gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, mit dem Mangel vorhandenen Mangel umzugehen.

Gemäß ztiertem  § 634 BGB (Rechte des Bestellers bei Mängeln) kann der Käufer / Besteller bei einem mangelhaften Werk, insofern die Voraussetzungen vorliegen,
a) nach Nacherfüllung verlangen (§ 635 BGB)
b) Mangel selbst beseitigen und Ersatz fordern (§ 637 BGB)
c) vom Vertrag zurücktreten (§§ 323, 326 Abs. 5 i. V. m. 636 BGB) oder die Vergütung mindern (§ 638 BGB)
d) Schadensersatz fordern (§§ 280, 281, 283 und 311 a i. v. m. 636 BGB) oder Ersatz verlangen (§ 284 BGB)

Wichtig ist hierbei IMO der unter c) angegebene § 323 BGB, da Du von dem Vertrag zurückrücktreten kannst. Die dort in Abs. 1 angegebene Fristsetzung muss nicht erfüllt werden, da gem. § 323 Abs. 2  Nr. 1 der Schuldner die Leistung bereits endgültig und ernsthaft verweigert hat.

Für die Beweislast gilt im Allgemeinen § 363 BGB. Hat der Käufer bzw. der Besteller die Sache angenommen die Ware abgenommen, trifft den Käufer oder den Besteller die Beweislast für den Sachmangel, wenn sie Mängelansprüche geltend machen. 
Zu beachten ist auch die Beweislastumkehr gem. § 476 BGB wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt. Zeigt sich in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Übergabe der Sache ein Mangel, so wird vermutet, dass diese Mangelhaftigkeit bereits bei der Übergabe vorlag. 
Da sich die Pflicht zur Gewährleistung bzw. Mangelhaftigkeit aus dem Kaufvertrag ergibt, gibt diese auch nur Ansprüche gegen den Verkäufer, nicht aber gegenüber dem Hersteller oder Zwischenhändlern in der Lieferkette. Generell kann man sagen, dass der Mangel 

Hat ein Händler eine Ware wegen eines Mangels zurückerhalten, was der Kunde im Wege seines Gewährleistungsanspruches beseitigt haben möchte, so werden die Vorasussetzungen für eine Mangelbeseitigung bzw. Gewährleistung normalerweise von dem Händler geprüft. Hierunter fällt z. B., ob ein Missbrauch durch den Kunden stattgefunden hat und der Mangel aufgrund von Fehlbehandlung o. ä. aufgetreten ist.

Auf jeden Fall hat der Händler die entstandenen Mangel zu ersetzen und weniger hat er das Recht, Dir eine schlechtere Karte für den gleichen Preis anzubieten, sondern eher kannst Du eine Minderung des Kaufpreises verlangen. Da die Sache allerdings aufgrund des Sachmangels nicht zu gebrauchen ist, fällt eine einfache Minderung außer Betracht. Der Händler hat die Ware zu ersetzen, wobei Du Dich ggfs. auf eine Wartezeit einrichten müsstest. Da jedoch nach Deiner Anzeige des Mangels gem. § 323 BGB Abs. 2 Nr. 1 der Händler bereits die Leistung endgültig verweigert hat, könntest Du von dem Vertrag zurücktreten (= Rückforderung des Kaufpreises).

Ich hoffe, das war erst mal eine kleine Hilfe. Lies Dir das mal in Ruhe durch, wenn Du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 16.12.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 16.12.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, hast recht.
ich hab auch nicht viel vom bett gesehen 

richtig(er) hätte es vielleicht heißen müssen:
"mir kann eh keiner helfen"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				memphis76 am 16.12.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> viel juristerei



hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an... steht nur noch zu befürchten, dass die sich rausreden wollen - ich habe die verweigerung ja nicht schriftlich- und doch lieber längere zeit nachbessern..

das mit den 6monaten sollte übrigens relativ unproblematisch sein:
die karte ist zwar minimal älter, aber der defekt ist eindeutig und es hat niemand auch nur eine andeutung gemacht, dass ich daran schuld bin.

hinsichtlich erstattung hat der kerl aber immer irgendwas richtung "zeitwert" gemurmelt (ohne zu verraten, wie der ermittelt werden soll) und der entspricht wohl ungefähr den 260€ der 6800gs..


p.s.:
scheint mir wohl doch jemand helfen zu können...
menno. alles läuft schief. nichtmal berechtigt jammern lässt man mich mehr


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

Hallo!

Bezüglich des Netzteils muss ich die anderen unterstützen.
Bei einem Kumpel von mir ist letztens eine 9800 Pro abgeraucht; vermutlich auch dank des Netzteils. Zwar kann das System ansich stabil laufen, aber je stärker die Belastung wird, desto instablier werden die Spannungswerte. Außerdem kann es auch bei Neustarts bzw. generell Starts Spannungsspitzen geben, die die Karte zum Abrauchen bringen können.

Was die Gewährleistungsgeschichte angeht, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg. Im Ernstfall wirst du halt den Rechtsweg beschreiten müssen.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## memphis76 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.12.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an... steht nur noch zu befürchten, dass die sich rausreden wollen - ich habe die verweigerung ja nicht schriftlich- und doch lieber längere zeit nachbessern..
> 
> das mit den 6monaten sollte übrigens relativ unproblematisch sein:
> die karte ist zwar minimal älter, aber der defekt ist eindeutig und es hat niemand auch nur eine andeutung gemacht, dass ich daran schuld bin.
> ...


Frage ist auch, inwieweit bei Rücknahme und Prüfung der Mängel der Händler evtl. feststellen kann/wird, dass das genutzte NT nicht die vorgegebenen Werte besitzt. In diesem Fall könnte man ganz schnell die Fehlerursache bei dem Besteller/Käufer/Verbraucher finden - womit eine Mangelhaftigkeit und Erstattung/Gewährleistung mit einem Schwung aus den Fugen gerissen werden würde.

Mit "ein paar Tage älter" ist das so eine Sache. Ich arbeite in einem großen Anwaltsbüro und habe täglich mit Forderungseinzug bzw. Forderungsabwehr zu tun. Erst gestern habe ich eine Forderung von der Gegenseite in Höhe von ca. 50.000,00 € angefochten (abgewehrt), da der Anspruch um einen Tag zu spät war. In einem Rechtszug ist jede Stunde, bei Fristen teilweise sogar jede Minute wichtig. Vom Gericht gesetzte Fristen mit Datumsangabe enden um 00:00 Uhr. Die Briefkästen der Gerichte (so kenne ich es jedenfalls) haben einen Zeitmechanismus eingebaut, mit welcher um 00:00 Uhr der Briefkasten quasi "automatisch geleert" wird und zu spät eingeworfene Schriftsätze als nicht mehr fristgerecht eingegangen abgestempelt werden.

Das mit der 6-Monats-Frist wissen IMO nicht sehr viele, so dass Du auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung zurückgreifen kannst, ohne dass die Beweislast bei Dir liegt ...  ...

Tja, kann man anhand der Karte feststellen, ob sie evtl. an einem zu schwachen NT gehangen hat? Wenn ja, wäre eine Nachbesserung auch nicht eine so gute Idee, da Du dann evtl. mit leeren Händen darstehen könntest. Ansonsten würde ich darauf bestehen - ggfs. ein Schreiben an den Händler verfassen und diesen zur Nachbesserung innerhalb einer Frist auffordern. Das schwierige an der Frist: diese muss gemäß Gesetz "angemessen" sein, d. h. wenn die Karte eingeschickt werden muss etc., dann dauert das. Rein pro Forma halber würde ich eine Frist von 3 Wochen setzen (ist nicht zu kurz, also ganz gut) und die Reaktion abwarten. Das Schreiben bzw. die Entgegennahme des Schreibens mit der Karte dann natürlich von dem dortigen Mitarbeiter mit Datum und Unterschrift quitieren lassen.

Zur der Zahlung für die Ersatzkarte kann ich nur sagen, dass das irgendwie komisch ist. Hab ich noch nie gehört, dass ein Händler eine Karte als Ausgleich nur gegen Bezahlung herausgibt. Ich schau noch mal genau nach, würde aber gern wissen, wie das bei Dir genau abgelaufen ist. Nicht, dass der Händler da im Nachhinein einen Kauvertrag raus wickelt und so tut, als hättest Du die Grafikkarte gekauft und nicht als Ersatz bekommen ... gibt es da Quittungen, Belege o. ä.?



> scheint mir wohl doch jemand helfen zu können...
> menno. alles läuft schief. nichtmal berechtigt jammern lässt man mich mehr


Ne, gejammert wird hier nicht ... und klar helf ich Dir, so gut ich kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				memphis76 am 16.12.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, kann man anhand der Karte feststellen, ob sie evtl. an einem zu schwachen NT gehangen hat?



ich wüsste bislang noch nicht einmal, wieso sie schaden durch ein zu schwaches nt nehmen sollte 
trotzdem würde ich es auf eine intensive prüfung lieber nicht drauf ankommen lassen - unter dem kühler dürften noch n paar kalkflecken von ner leckenden wakü sein 
das hatte zwar auch keine schäden zur folge (war sehr wenig und außerdem ist die karte ja lackiert, also prinzipiell isoliert), aber mit gewährleistung dürfte es dann vorbei sein..

werde auch eher auf rücktritt vom vertrag pochen..
bin ja auch kein unmensch und dass die 6800gs das beste angebot ist, was man mir zurzeit machen kann, ist mir schon klar.
ich seh nur nicht ein, warum ich im austausch für eine fehlerhafte 316€ karte (preis bei ebay gestern) eine 250€ karte mit ernsthaften nachteilen für mich akzeptieren soll..



> Zur der Zahlung für die Ersatzkarte kann ich nur sagen, dass das irgendwie komisch ist. Hab ich noch nie gehört, dass ein Händler eine Karte als Ausgleich nur gegen Bezahlung herausgibt. Ich schau noch mal genau nach, würde aber gern wissen, wie das bei Dir genau abgelaufen ist. Nicht, dass der Händler da im Nachhinein einen Kauvertrag raus wickelt und so tut, als hättest Du die Grafikkarte gekauft und nicht als Ersatz bekommen ... gibt es da Quittungen, Belege o. ä.?




das mit der ersatzkarte war ne vormulierung von mir.
atelco hat mir natürlich keinerlei ersatz zur verfügung gestellt - ich hab das teil normal kaufen müssen und kann halt von meinem rückgaberecht gebrauch machen..
(bei atelco offensichtlich kein problem, in den 2-3stunden, die ich da war, haben 2leute ware zurückgegeben. im übrigen haben auch ca. 8leute defekte produkte reklamiert..... mehr als 4-5käufer konnte ich nicht beobachten  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

nochmal zum rechtlichen:

der verkäufer hat ja immer sowas wie "zeitwert" gemurmelt - gibt es dafür eine offzielle definition?

ich persönlich würde das ja als "aktueller marktpreis" bezeichnen und der lag bei ebay gestern bei 316,55€...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.12.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal zum rechtlichen:
> 
> der verkäufer hat ja immer sowas wie "zeitwert" gemurmelt - gibt es dafür eine offzielle definition?
> 
> ich persönlich würde das ja als "aktueller marktpreis" bezeichnen und der lag bei ebay gestern bei 316,55€...



ne offizielle kenne ich nicht, aber hier aus meiner erinnerung, was ich schon bei mehreren verbraucherschutz-sendungen mal gehört hab:

zeitwert ist qausi der wert, den du bekommst, wenn du die karte gebraucht verkaufst, aber nie mehr als der alte kaufpreis. es ist auch nicht unbedingt der wert eines neuen leistungsgleichen produktes, weil du die karte ja eben schon benutzt hast.

gerade bei hardware ist das aber natürlich schwer einzuschätzen, insbesondere wenn ein artikel wegen hoher nachfrage auf dem gebrauchtmarkt ungewöhnlich viel wert ist... idR. kannst du sagen gebraucht ~ zeitwert, aber in dem einzelfall "hohe nachfrage" kannst du eigentlich nicht sagen "das ist dann auch der zeitwert"

zB hat mein vater mir meinen herd beschädigt, glas des ceranfeldes kaputt, reparatur kostenvoranschlag 520€ für ein neues glas inkl. einbau. die versicherung überwies 380€, da der zeitwert des alten feldes eben nur noch schätzungsweise 70% eins neuen ist. und das ist schon recht großzügig gerechnet (5-6 jahre alter herd). vielleicht haben die auch arbeitskosten zu 100% und ersatzteil zu 50% kalkuliert, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen...


rein buchhalterisch wird der zeitwert nach nutzungsdauer berechnet... also zB die karte wird 3 jahre benutzt, 36 monate, und kostete 360€. dann wird sie monat für monat 10€ weniger wert bei linearem ansatz. es gibt aber auch prozentuale ansätze, also zB jeden monat 10% weniger als im vormonat, bis es nach 3 jahren nur noch ein paar cent sind... also zB 360, 324, 292, 262...  14, 12, 11, 10, 9 euro...


----------



## memphis76 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.12.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal zum rechtlichen:
> 
> der verkäufer hat ja immer sowas wie "zeitwert" gemurmelt - gibt es dafür eine offzielle definition?
> 
> ich persönlich würde das ja als "aktueller marktpreis" bezeichnen und der lag bei ebay gestern bei 316,55€...


Ich schließ mich da Herb an, im Grunde ist es schwierig zu sagen, wie hoch der Zeitwert ist. Ich denke, das z. B. gerade die Versicherungen für alles andere Tabellen und Berechnungen haben, um einen eventuellen Schaden zu beheben - und hier wahrscheinlich auch aufgeteilt von Mindest- bis Höchstbetrag, der gezahlt wird.

Wie sieht´s denn bei Dir genau aus mit Kaufpreis und was der Händler zahlen will .... ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				memphis76 am 20.12.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 17.12.2005 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kaufpreis war 300€ - und was der händler mir zahlen will, sind 243€, alternativ ist er sogar so "großzügig", mir die xfx für 259€ anzubieten.
sicher: über das angebot an sich könnte man nicht meckern, schließlich ist geht es um 1/2jahr alte computerhardware im austausch gegen neuware.
aber ich will kein geld, ich will keine neue karte, ich will eine funktionierende a400gt tdh. oder was besseres. oder zumindest ne entschädigung, wenn ich weder das eine noch das andere bekommen kann.
was ich nicht will ist, was ich habe:
eine defekte 6800gt -ja, immer noch: die typen sind zu blöd, die 6800gs AGP zu bestellen  - , fahrtkosten für 120km (der nächste trip -zur hoffentlich dann verfügbaren 6800gs- im januar eingerechnet), ca. 6stunden vergeudete zeit, für einen monat keine vernünftige graka und das versprechen auf eine minderwertige karte im austausch gegen mein mit sehr viel hintergedanken ausgewähltes exemplar. 
dummerweise lohnt sich n anwalt wegen einem nominellen streitwert von 40€ auch nicht, so dass ich den betrug durch atelco wohl hinnehmen muss, gegen den miserablen bzw. inexistenten service kann ich eh nichts machen.
(wer mein leid lindern möchte, schließt sich meinem atelco boykott an, sollen schon sehen, was sie davon haben, sich mit einem pcgh sternchen anzulegen   kann sich auch für einen persönlich lohnen, wenn man irgendwas fehleranfälligeres als ne gehäuseschraube holt)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.12.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kaufpreis war 300€ - und was der händler mir zahlen will, sind 243€, alternativ ist er sogar so "großzügig", mir die xfx für 259€ anzubieten.
> sicher: über das angebot an sich könnte man nicht meckern, schließlich ist geht es um 1/2jahr alte computerhardware im austausch gegen neuware.
> aber ich will kein geld, ich will keine neue karte, ich will eine funktionierende a400gt tdh. oder was besseres. oder zumindest ne entschädigung, wenn ich weder das eine noch das andere bekommen kann.
> was ich nicht will ist, was ich habe:
> eine defekte 6800gt -ja, immer noch: die typen sind zu blöd, die 6800gs AGP zu bestellen  - , fahrtkosten für 120km (der nächste trip -zur hoffentlich dann verfügbaren 6800gs- im januar eingerechnet), ca. 6stunden vergeudete zeit, für einen monat keine vernünftige graka und das versprechen auf eine minderwertige karte im austausch gegen mein mit sehr viel hintergedanken ausgewähltes exemplar.


 sorry, aber wegen der entschädigung: das ist nicht deren problem, dass du 120km fahren und 6 stunden investieren musst...  stell dir vor, amazon müßte dir ne stundenpauschale an schadenersatz zahlen, weil du nen artikel zurücksenden und zur 10km entfernten post bringen, dort auf die paketaufgabe warten musst...   




> dummerweise lohnt sich n anwalt wegen einem nominellen streitwert von 40€ auch nicht, so dass ich den betrug durch atelco wohl hinnehmen muss,  gegen den miserablen bzw. inexistenten service kann ich eh nichts machen.


 das ist kein betrug. der angebotene betrag ist sogar großzügig. die können ja nichts dafür, dass es die gleiche karte nicht mehr gibt. du hast denen inzwischen auch eh schon soviel arbeit gemacht, dass die bereits massig draufzahlen 

wenn sie dir den vollen betrag erstatten würden, dann wäre es ein absoluter spitzenservice - aber jetzt "nur" 40€ weniger anzubieten ist alles andere als "betrug"

es ist einfach pech, dass ausgrechnet diese karte schwer zu haben ist. bei jedem anderen artikel hätten die dir einfach einen gleichwertigen neuen gegeben und du wärst glücklich nach hause gegangen...


----------



## Dimebag (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

Ich würd die XFX ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken nehmen.

Du fummelst im Bios, betreibst das Ding mi'm NT unter Spec und kriegst trotzdem 'ne gleichwertige AGP(!) Karte angeboten, was bei vielen anderen Händlern schon nicht mehr möglich gewesen wäre. Hab mal die Eier auch ein paar Abstriche zu machen, wenn man schon Risiken eingeht 

Silencer drauf und gut ist, und dann brauchst du den Lüfter auch nicht auf 5% oder whatever runterzuregeln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Herbboy am 20.12.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber wegen der entschädigung: das ist nicht deren problem, dass du 120km fahren und 6 stunden investieren musst...  stell dir vor, amazon müßte dir ne stundenpauschale an schadenersatz zahlen, weil du nen artikel zurücksenden und zur 10km entfernten post bringen, dort auf die paketaufgabe warten musst...



weiß ich, aber es verbessert meine laune nicht gerade 



> wenn sie dir den vollen betrag erstatten würden, dann wäre es ein absoluter spitzenservice - aber jetzt "nur" 40€ weniger anzubieten ist alles andere als "betrug"
> 
> es ist einfach pech, dass ausgrechnet diese karte schwer zu haben ist. bei jedem anderen artikel hätten die dir einfach einen gleichwertigen neuen gegeben und du wärst glücklich nach hause gegangen...



laut gesetzlicher gewährleistung gibt es bei einem gewährleistungsfall folgende optionen:

-objekt wird repariert/nachgebessert.
ich denke, es ist klar, dass das in diesem fall nur ein verzögerung und keine lösung bringen würde
-objekt wird gegen ein identisches oder ein höherwertiges ausgetauscht.
sollte klar sein, dass die xfx vielleicht das beste ist, was es gibt, aber eindeutig etwas (wenn auch leicht) minderwertiges.

sollte der händler beides nicht zustande bringen -kann er in diesem fall nicht- , hat der kunde das recht, vom kaufvertrag zurückzutreten, was bedeutet, dass der händler seine ware und der kunde sein geld zurück erhält.


@dimebag: ich versorge die karte mit ausreichend strom, betreibe sie bei niedrigeren temperaturen als im serienzustand und tue auch sonst nichts, was sie in irgend einer weise schädigt (am bios habe ich nichts gemacht) und soll jetzt mit weniger potentieller leistung, zusätzlichen kosten, einem vollständigem garantieverlust (kühlerwechsel) und weiteren einschränkungen vorlieb nehmen und das ganze auch noch als guten service bezeichnen?

ohne mich.

imho ist eine garantie dazu da, sicherzustellen, dass dem kunden im garantiezeitraum die möglichkeiten offenstehen, die bei kauf garantiert wurden, durch den kunden verursachte schäden ausgenommen.
und wenn mir das ding nach der tröpfchenbewässerung abgesoffen wäre, hätte ich auch nichts gesagt. wenn es mir durchgebrannt wäre, hätte ich nichts gesagt. wenn mir irgendeiner auch nur einigermaßen schlüssig erklären könnte, wie ein grafikkarte durch "zuwenig" strom zerstört wird, obwohl ihr mehr als noch wochen zuvor zur verfügung steht und nicht eine andere komponente auch nur einen kratzer abbekommt, würde ich auch nichts sagen.
ist aber nicht der fall.



aber mal gespannt, wie das ganze weitergeht:

atelco hat die karte ab heute (einführungstag) nicht mehr lieferbar, alle anderen händler auch nicht..

leadtek will, dass ich die karte einschicke - nach holland. 
allein die paketkosten liegen bei 17€.



im gegenzug hat alternate übrigens wieder ne 6800gt agp lieferbar - zwar auch mit lautem kühler, aber für günstige 323€.

zur krönung von allem dann noch die news von heute mit einer -gegenüber der pci-e version- deutlich im takt gesenktem 6800gs die eher einer 6800_ entspricht.
zur xfx konnte ich keinerlei taktangaben finden, außer dass sie über der normalen 6800gs agp liegen sollen - von der noch nichtmal 100%ig klar ist, auf welchem chip sie überhaupt basiert.


----------



## Dimebag (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 22.12.2005 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @dimebag: ich versorge die karte mit ausreichend strom, betreibe sie bei niedrigeren temperaturen als im serienzustand und tue auch sonst nichts, was sie in irgend einer weise schädigt (am bios habe ich nichts gemacht) und soll jetzt mit weniger potentieller leistung, zusätzlichen kosten, einem vollständigem garantieverlust (kühlerwechsel) und weiteren einschränkungen vorlieb nehmen und das ganze auch noch als guten service bezeichnen?


Du meintest neulich, du hättest die Lüfterstärke im BIOS umgeschrieben.
Dazu hast du die NT-Specs nicht eingehalten, da kannst du noch 100x mit "das reicht aber" kommen.
Die XFX, die dir angeboten wurde, ist doch die GT, oder? Wenn ja, verlierst du vielleicht die Garantie mit dem Kühlertausch zum Silencer, aber 1. muss Atelco das nicht wissen, falls mal was mit der Karte passiert (wäre in diesem Fall ja ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, sozusagen) und 2. könntest du bei Atelco ja mal höflich fragen, ob die dir den Silencer da drauf bauen und die Garantie gelten lassen, um für den lauteren Kühler zu entschädigen.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 22.12.2005 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> und 2. könntest du bei Atelco ja mal höflich fragen, ob die dir den Silencer da drauf bauen und die Garantie gelten lassen, um für den lauteren Kühler zu entschädigen.


 ja klar: die investieren noch mehr arbeit+kosten in den "fall macaran" UND machen auch noch was, von dem sie selber wahrscheinlich keine ahnung haben (atelco baut im grunde nur PCs aus dem spärlichenen eigenen sortiment zusammen, aber silencer draufbauen?    die wisen vermutlich nicht mal, was das ist... ) - und wovon träumst du nachts tags?!    


probieren kann man es aber natürlich, nur glaub ich kaum, dass es klappt, wenn die schon so feilschen und keinen tick mehr kullanz geben wollen, als sie müssen.


----------



## songohann (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*

ich hab was ähnliches. hab ne Nvidia 6600GT

Wenn ich sniper elit spiele steigt er mir über kurz oder lang aus.
speed fan sagt dan remote zu heiß
was kan man machen? weiß heißt das?
AGP-oberflächenbeschleuniger und direct 3D beschleunigung sind aus oder geben bei tests mit dxdiag fehler an. nach neustart ist dann wieder alles gut

mein system:
P4 2,6GHz
mainboard msi 648max
einen 120mm lüfter unten links und bald nen 80mm lüfter oben hinten
Geforce 6600GT
socket 478
1.5 Gb Ram 3*512 kingston ramteile PC2700
Netzteil 300W Total output 180 Combined


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 22.12.2005 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meintest neulich, du hättest die Lüfterstärke im BIOS umgeschrieben.



hatte ich vor, aber da die programme unter xp nicht funktionieren und ich faul bin, hab ich in der hinsicht nochmal glück gehabt 
(dann hätte sich das mit der garantie eh gehabt, da es beim funktionstest mit sicherheit aufgefallen wäre, wenn der lüfter nur mit 25% dreht..)



> Die XFX, die dir angeboten wurde, ist doch die GT, oder?



schön wärs. es ist die 6800GS - mit bislang unbekannten taktfrequenzen (und die von albatron angekündigten lassen schlimmes erahnen) und mitlerweile keiner lieferbarkeit mehr.
wäre es eine vollwertige gt hätte ich zwar mit den zähnen geknirscht, aber mich damit abgefunden, dass ich auf lautstärke nicht pochen kann.
ohnehin hab ich zwischenzeitlich mit der passiven msi festgestellt, dass die graka sebst auf 25% noch für einen erheblichen teil der geräuschentwicklung verantwortlich war, so dass ich eine gt einfach zum nächsten jahr auf wakü umstellen würde.
bei einer gs wird das schwierig, da es bei den spannungswandlern keine bohrungen gibt und ich eigentlich nicht plane, einen lüfter für die in der nähe zu lassen..



> Wenn ja, verlierst du vielleicht die Garantie mit dem Kühlertausch zum Silencer, aber 1. muss Atelco das nicht wissen, falls mal was mit der Karte passiert (wäre in diesem Fall ja ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, sozusagen)



lässt sich aber vergleichsweise einfach nachweisen.
abgesehen davon gibt es noch einen weiteren, vielleicht nicht ganz so offensichtlichen grund, warum ich lieber geld nehmen würde:
beim nächsten defekt möchte ich es gerne bei einer anderen, hoffentlich kooperativeren garntieabteilung versuchen..



> und 2. könntest du bei Atelco ja mal höflich fragen, ob die dir den Silencer da drauf bauen und die Garantie gelten lassen, um für den lauteren Kühler zu entschädigen.



unwahrscheinlich. atelco führt das teil nichtmal und akzeptiert das argument mit der lautstärke ohnehin kaum.
desweiteren wüsste ich bislang eh nichts von einem gs agp silencer (das layout entspricht weder der gs pcie noch der gt agp und ob der für die 6800_ ausreicht weiß ich auch nicht) und eigentlich würde ich eine wakü eh klar vorziehen - ziel ist ein fanless system (dann werd ich auch nicht mehr wegen garantie rumstänkern sondern von überhitzung nicht überwachter bauteile ausgehen  ) und ein silencer passt eh nicht ins aktuelle kühlsystem (würde die cpu mit heißer luft versorgen)


----------



## Dimebag (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 22.12.2005 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 22.12.2005 02:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso, das ging aus dem Post nicht hervor.
Naja... dann grab the Geld. Versuch's mit Erpressung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: [dringend] großes problem mit 6800gt (agp) plzzzz help*



			
				Dimebag am 22.12.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 22.12.2005 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte um vorschläge für druckmittel 
meine kontakte zu thilo dürften nicht eng genug sein...  
wie aus den letzten news hervorgeht scheint die gs übrigens nicht einmal annäherend angemessen zu sein, sondern eher eine leicht übertackete 6800_ darzustellen..


_edit:_es wird immer besser: wärend atelco mitlerweile behauptet, das ding am 23. geliefert zu bekommen, hat alternate sie wieder aus der liste genommen. 
genauso verschwunden ist übrigens die sparkle 6800gt, die vorgestern überraschend als "lieferbar" wieder aufgetaucht war..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2006)

*the end*

so, über die feiertage hat sich ja noch herausgestellt, dass es sich gar nicht um eine extreme handelt, dass die taktraten erstunken und erlogen sind (tatsächlich: 350/1000, kaum besser als eine 6800standard) und was sagt die versandleiterin schleswig-holstein dazu:
nix neues. 
sieht zwar ein, dass die gs somit keine alternative ist, mehr als 243,60€ bietet sie aber auch nicht - und bevor ich die krieg, wollen sie die karte auch noch an den hersteller schicken..
naja. werd mal morgen versuchen, wenigstens das bißchen direkt und sofort im laden zu bekommen und das wars dann wohl..

bei den aktuellen ebay preisen werd ich ja dann auch nur ca. 70€ drauflegen müssen 


pcgh wird das ganze übrigens aufgreifen (leider ohne atelco zu nennen - aber das ist auch irgendwie verständlich), der anwalt bestätigt aber, dass atelco einen "nutzungsausgleich" erheben kann.
wonach sich der richten soll hab ich auch mal nachgefragt, mal gucken, was als antwort kommt.


----------



## memphis76 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 03.01.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ... nix als Ärger ...


Hi,

hab jetzt erst mal wieder in diesen Thread gesehen. Hab heut leider keine Zeit mehr, doch werd mal schauen, was ich so finde.

Würd mich freuen, wenn Du uns hier weiter auf dem Laufenden hälst. Wenn ich mal für Dich was nachschauen kann o. ä. mach ich das natürlich. Nur heut wird´s etwas eng ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				memphis76 am 03.01.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> nettes angebot


aber zu spät 




_________________________________________


so. war heute da, hab gar nicht versucht weiter zu diskutieren.
musste diesmal auch nur ca. 20minuten warten (nur 2 reklamationen vor mir - und dabei war der laden gar nicht mal so sehr, dass erste mal, dass ich gesehen habe, dass mehr hardware gekauft als zurückgegeben wurde)
glücklicherweise gabs auch nach wie vor keine einwende gegen barzahlung (nach dem spruch der versandleitering "nach einsenden" hatte ich mir schon gedanken gemacht..), dafür aber das erste mal ein wirklich positives ereigniss:
überaschenderweise gabs 255,65€.
okay - das ist immer noch deutlich weniger, als ich ausgegeben habe und auch deutlich weniger als ich für den ersatz werde bezahlen müssen (wobei die ebaypreise mitlerweile wieder fallen), aber es 12€ mehr als das bis dato unverhandelbare angebot waren dann noch ne nette überraschung.


für alle, die erst jetzt zugeschaltet haben nochmal die
*zusammenfassung*
-6800gt agp, gekauft anfang april, fällt vollkommen grundlos aber vollkommen vollständig aus.
-atelco hat natürlich keinen austausch
-auch nichts bessers
-will auch den kaufpreis nicht zurückerstatten(300€)
-oder gar den wiederbeschaffungspreis (gebrauchte karte @ebay - also auch der wert, für den ich die intakte karte hätte verkaufen können, wenn ich gewollt hätte) übernehmen(zu dem zeitpunkt: >320€)
stattdessen werden angeboten
-der zeitwert: 243,60€ (entspricht -wie erwähnt- nicht dem derZEITigen WERT, bestimmung bis heute unbekannt - macht "der einkauf")
-eine ersatzkarte (xfx 6800gs "extreme")
-selbige wäre nach dem damaligen kenntnissstand minimal langsamer und wesentlich lauter, bietet außerdem weniger aufrüstmöglichkeiten (wakü)
-3fahrten (à30km) und einem gespräch mit verbraucherberatung, 2verkäufern und 2 atelco hotline mitarbeitern (einer: "rufen sie morgen an, niemand da, der ahnung hat"), gesamtzeitaufwand: 6+stunden, später ändert sich an diesen angeboten auch nichts
-eine übergangskarte für diese zeit (um wenigstens auf meine daten zugreifen zu können), muss ich auf eigene kosten kaufen (geld wird aber reibungslos eine woche später zurückerstattet)
-bestehen auf gesetzliche gewährleistung (händler muss reparieren, gegen baugleich ersetzen oder kaufpreis erstatten) klappt nicht: atelco mitarbeiter lässt sich im gespräch vor zeugen nicht auf eine klare anerkennung des falles festreden, da ich nach mitlerweile 8monaten in der beweispflicht ist, lohnen sich rechtliche schritte nicht (gutachter,..)
-über die weihnachtszeit stellt sich heraus: die angebotene karte ist ca. 25% langsamer als im onlineshop versprochen(weiterer ärger mit verarschten steht atelco also bevor  )
-gespräch mit der versandsleiterin schleswig-holstein auf basis dieser neuen erkenntniss bringt keine besserung (das die karte kein ersatz ist, wird akzeptiert - als einzige alternative wird aber das einschicken meiner karte an den hersteller -sammelsendung -> wartezeit ettliche wochen- angeboten, nach erfolter bestätigung des defektes könnten mir dann 243,60 ausgezahlt werden..)
-heute (bzw. gestern  ) : hol mir das geld natürlich lieber sofort im shop. positive überraschung: bekomme 255,65€, ohne neu zu verhandeln. (fehlen also nur noch rund 55€ um was zu bekommen, was ich schon garantiert hatte und auf das ich einen monat lang verzichten musste, vom draufgegangener zeit und sprit mal ganz zu schweigen)

beobachtungen am rande:
-leadtek support sitzt in den niederlanden, braucht eine woche zum antworten (immerhin: die letzte allgemeine frage zu nem problem wurde n halbes jahr später mit "besteht es noch?" beantwortet und bis heute habe ich keine lösung erhalten), spricht nur englisch und besteht ebenfalls auch einschicken. (an niederländische adresse..)
-bei atelco geben deutlich mehr leute defekte geräte zurück als neue gekauft werden
-beratung von atelco kann nicht alzu doll sein.. (zurückgegeben wurden prozessoren für den falschen sockel, mainbords, die nicht ins gehäuse passten,..)


---------------------_fine_--------------------------------


----------



## ripitall (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 03.01.2006 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt nur den halben Thread druchgelesen, also nicht schlagen wenn ich was doppelt Frage!

Also, was wolltest du mit den o.g. Taktraten (350/1000) sagen? Die sind doch vollkommen OK, ist GT-Standart!


----------



## cylord83 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*

Also, das Netzteil war für das ganze System viel zu schwach. Das würde ich bald ersetzen. Denn das Mainboard könnte dem bald folgen, weil´s das empfindlichste Bauteil ist und auch darunter leiden wird. 20A möchten schon auf der 12V-Leitung sein, aber als absolutes Minimum. 24A wären dann okay.

Aber das Herunterregeln des Lüfters ist nicht in Ordnung. Egal ob da 60°C bei den Sensoren dastehen, aber die sind nur ein sehr kleiner Richtwert, aber der Wert könnter viel höher sein, wenn du Pech hast.


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> -6800gt agp, gekauft anfang april, fällt vollkommen grundlos aber vollkommen vollständig aus.
> -atelco hat natürlich keinen austausch
> -auch nichts bessers
> -will auch den kaufpreis nicht zurückerstatten(300€)
> -oder gar den wiederbeschaffungspreis (gebrauchte karte @ebay - also auch der wert, für den ich die intakte karte hätte verkaufen können, wenn ich gewollt hätte) übernehmen(zu dem zeitpunkt: >320€)


Äh sorry, aber ich finde du jammerst ganz schön. Wäre die Karte in den ersten 6 Monaten kaputt gegangen, ok, aber danach ändern sich die Spielregeln halt. Dafür, dass du ein dermassen grosses Risiko mit der Karte eingegangen bist, erwartest du ganz schön viel (ebay-Preis, LOL!)

Du kriegst 255 Euro und hältst es trotzdem für nötig, PCGH den Service von Atelco untersuchen zu lassen? Pfff, das würde ich ja fast grobe Unsportlichkeit nennen, zumal du nichtmal beweisen kannst, die Karte nicht durch dein Netzteil geschrottet zu haben.

Nee du, Mitgefühl kriegste von mir in diesem Fall nicht


----------



## cylord83 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*

Selber Schuld!


----------



## memphis76 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kartenersatz ...


Hallo,

also ich glaube, dass Du mit dem Ergebnis von ~ 255 € sehr zufrieden sein kannst. Aufgrund der derzeitigen Rechtsprechung hätte es auch sein können, dass Du plötzlich ohne alles dastehst, denn allein wegen den Punkten:

- Kauf ist über 6 Monate her
- Du hast meiner Meinung nach ein sehr schwaches NT genutzt

Sicherlich hättest Du mit der ein oder anderen Weise (wie ich oben näher dargelegt habe) mehr rauskitzeln können, doch der Schuss hätte auch doppelt so gut nach hinten losgehen können. Stell Dir doch mal vor der Händler hätte gesagt: "Gut, 6 Monate sind vorbei, Du musst beweisen, dass die Karte bei Verkauf bereits beschädigt war." ... und schon stehst Du da.

Sicher gibt es Tricks und Kniffe, wie man Leute "überreden" kann, doch mehr zu zahlen. Aber ich denke, Du solltest Dich über die ~ 255 € freuen.


----------



## bierchen (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ripitall am 05.01.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was wolltest du mit den o.g. Taktraten (350/1000) sagen? Die sind doch vollkommen OK, ist GT-Standart!


Das Problem ist, dass die GS nur 12 Pixelpipelines und 5 Vertex Shader hat (wie eine 6800 Standard), während die GT deren 16/6 hat. 


Ansonsten muss ich mich Dime und Memphis anschließen.


----------



## ripitall (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				bierchen am 05.01.2006 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 05.01.2006 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, ich würd an seiner Stelle das Geld einstreichen, das Mobo verticken (falls die CPU kein A64 ist -> auch weg) und gleich auf PCIe umsteigen! Wenn er sich jetzt wieder so ne AGP-Kiste holt wird sich auch das Problem wiederholen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ripitall am 05.01.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir jetzt nur den halben Thread druchgelesen, also nicht schlagen wenn ich was doppelt Frage!
> 
> Also, was wolltest du mit den o.g. Taktraten (350/1000) sagen? Die sind doch vollkommen OK, ist GT-Standart!



12/5 pipes sind aber nicht gt-standard


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				cylord83 am 05.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Netzteil war für das ganze System viel zu schwach. Das würde ich bald ersetzen. Denn das Mainboard könnte dem bald folgen, weil´s das empfindlichste Bauteil ist und auch darunter leiden wird. 20A möchten schon auf der 12V-Leitung sein, aber als absolutes Minimum. 24A wären dann okay.



bis heute konnte mir niemand irgend eine erklärung dafür liefern, wie ein zu schwaches netzteil hardware schädigt und woran man überhaupt erkennt, dass ein netzteil zu schwach ist. (an herstellerangaben für gesamtsysteme auf basis der versprechungen eines levicom oder schlechter auf alle fälle nicht.)
ein neues bord kaufe ich garantiert auch nicht und ein netzteil mit vergleichbarer lautstärke und mehr (angegebener) leistung kostet 190-275€ (260/420w)



> Aber das Herunterregeln des Lüfters ist nicht in Ordnung. Egal ob da 60°C bei den Sensoren dastehen, aber die sind nur ein sehr kleiner Richtwert, aber der Wert könnter viel höher sein, wenn du Pech hast.



der dort angegebene richtwert wird mittels diode direkt im kern ermittelt.
eine abweichung von unter 50% wird da ja wohl hoffentlich realisierbar sein..
das 99,999% aller normal laufenden 6800er an der stelle auch normale temperaturen messen, geh ich mal stark davon aus, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ich 40° weniger angezeigt bekomme, als real vorhanden sind.
des weiteren waren die temperaturen mit fanduct und verlangsamten kühler immer noch genauso gut, wie beim vom hersteller vorgesehenen betrieb ohne duct und mit 100%. desweiteren ist die karte auch in "kaltem" zustand ausgefallen, bevor ein belastende anwendung gestartet hatte. 
einen ausfall wegen überhitzung schließe ich somit mal aus..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				Dimebag am 05.01.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst 255 Euro und hältst es trotzdem für nötig, PCGH den Service von Atelco untersuchen zu lassen? Pfff, das würde ich ja fast grobe Unsportlichkeit nennen, zumal du nichtmal beweisen kannst, die Karte nicht durch dein Netzteil geschrottet zu haben.
> 
> Nee du, Mitgefühl kriegste von mir in diesem Fall nicht



brauch dein mitgefühl auch nicht 
zu pcgh:
ich hab mitte dezember mal in nem nebensatz gefragt, ob die vielleicht in ihrer rechtsberatung schon mal was zu dem thema hatten/selbst was wissen (die rechtsberatung ist ja in keinster weise durchsuchbar)
alles weitere war eine reaktion thilos auf diese anfrage und meine folgende schilderung des falles sowie die antworten hier im forum. (in anbetracht der tatsache, dass kaum jemand etwas über die rechtliche situation bei defekten ohne austauschmöglichkeit zu wissen scheint, habe ich angeregt, doch einfach mal allgemein was dazu zu schreiben)
ich habe aber zu keinem zeipunkt in irgend einer weise darum gebeten oder sonstwie meine guten kontakte zur red genutzt, um weitere nachforschungen oder artikel im magazin zu verlassen, die sich direkt auf meinen fall beziehen.

und wegen dem netzteil werde ich auf alle fälle einen zweiten versuch unternehmen, ob es noch eine weitere karte klein kriegt 
wie auch immer es das machen soll..


_p.s.:_
sämtliche aktionen seitens pcgh sind somit also auch vor der überraschenden erhöhrung auf 255€ gelaufen, allerdings verdanke ich diese steigerung eh nur meiner langen wartezeit und im pcgh artikel steht nur was von "80€ unter ebay Preis".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				memphis76 am 05.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich glaube, dass Du mit dem Ergebnis von ~ 255 € sehr zufrieden sein kannst. Aufgrund der derzeitigen Rechtsprechung hätte es auch sein können, dass Du plötzlich ohne alles dastehst, denn allein wegen den Punkten:
> 
> - Kauf ist über 6 Monate her
> - Du hast meiner Meinung nach ein sehr schwaches NT genutzt
> ...



ich weiß das atelco mich hätte richtig fertig machen können.
habe ja auch mehrfach positiv erwähnt, dass man nicht versucht hat, mir die schuld in die schuhe zu schieben.

da ich aber imho auch keinerlei schuld habe, hat atelco den fall damit genau so akzeptiert, wie er auch lag - und dann nicht so gehandelt, wie das eigentlich angemessen wäre.
hätte ich die karte mit einem 600w enermax betrieben, bei 10° raumtemperatur und ohne jegliche modifikationen im umkreis von 10m betrieben und sie nach 5monaten vorbei gebracht, hätte atelco somit genau gleich reagiert.
das sie mich an einer stelle nicht fertig gemacht haben entschädigt somit imho in keinster weise für den versuch am anderen ende


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (in anbetracht der tatsache, dass kaum jemand etwas über die rechtliche situation bei defekten ohne austauschmöglichkeit zu wissen scheint, habe ich angeregt, doch einfach mal allgemein was dazu zu schreiben)


Jaja, vorhin hast du selbst noch geschrieben:



> (leider ohne atelco zu nennen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ripitall am 05.01.2006 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich, ich würd an seiner Stelle das Geld einstreichen, das Mobo verticken (falls die CPU kein A64 ist -> auch weg) und gleich auf PCIe umsteigen! Wenn er sich jetzt wieder so ne AGP-Kiste holt wird sich auch das Problem wiederholen!



sagen wir mal: 
die cpu ist schneller als n 3500+ und obendrein ein geschenk, n passendes pci-e bord gibt es aber leider nicht


----------



## ripitall (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 05.01.2006 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche CPU??
Kauf dir n PCIe Board und fang nich wieder mit so ner AGP-Krücke an

Edit: und, gute bezahlbare Netzteile heissen Enermax ^^


----------



## ripitall (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 05.01.2006 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich habs nur halb gelesen ^^
Und, wie auch noch erwähnt, ich würd sicher nich wieder ne AGP-Krankheit nehmen, vor allem nicht so ne kastrierte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ripitall am 05.01.2006 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche CPU??



so478  pentium IV 3,4ghz extreme edition 



> Edit: und, gute bezahlbare Netzteile heissen Enermax ^^



bessere, kaum bezahlbare aber absolut leise netzteile heißen engelking ^^^

(stärkere, genauso leise heißen deltatronic und sind auch nicht gerade billig. aktuell halte ich auf ebay nach nem weiteren, günstigen engelking ausschau. aber das hab ich bei dem hier auch 9monate lange gemacht)


----------



## ripitall (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 05.01.2006 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, bei der CPU seh ichs ein ^^
Vertick das Ding! Dafür kriegste noch was bei ebay ^^

Und zum NT:
lieber ein kaum hörbares, bezahlbares Enermax als irgend so n 200 - Taler Miststück


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ripitall am 05.01.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum NT:
> lieber ein kaum hörbares, bezahlbares Enermax als irgend so n 200 - Taler Miststück



wir haben definitiv unterschiedliche vorstellungen von "kaum hörbar" 
außerdem will kein "kaum hörbares" sondern mittelfristig ein gar nicht hörbares system. 

zur cpu: wie gesagt - hab sie selbst geschenkt bekommen, fände es doch arg assig, das teil ein halbes jahr später zu verkaufen. 
(außerdem bin ich trotz allem n fan von intel chipsätzen und würde auch gern weiterhin ht haben (alternativ dc) - aber da hat intel nichts unter 130w, abgesehen vom neuen 955ee und der wird dann doch n bissl teurer.)


----------



## Flyer24 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben definitiv unterschiedliche vorstellungen von "kaum hörbar"
> außerdem will kein "kaum hörbares" sondern mittelfristig ein gar nicht hörbares system.



Wie wärs mit dem Seasonic S12-500   

Mit 1,3 Sone und laut vielen Forenusern "nicht wahrnehmbar".
Ausserdem äußerst Spannungsstabil und mit einem durschnittlichen WG über 80% -  Hat in der Hardwareluxx Printed den ersten Platz abgeräumt

Etwas leiseres wird wohl sicher nur noch unter Passiv oder Semipassiv zu finden sein


----------



## Killtech (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*

Gratulation zum nerdigsten Thread, den ich jemals in diesem Forum gelesen habe. Da bekomm ich doch glatt 'nen Ständer von... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Killtech


----------



## Dimebag (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				Killtech am 06.01.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation zum nerdigsten Thread, den ich jemals in diesem Forum gelesen habe. Da bekomm ich doch glatt 'nen Ständer von...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Töön *tätschel*


----------



## stoneXX (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*

Also wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese merk ich erst, wie gut der Service von mad-moxx dagegen ist   

Ich hab meine Radeon 9800 Pro damals 4 mal (!!!) geschrottet. Zugegeben, beim ersten Mal besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es wirklich meine Schuld war, da ich den FSB des Prozessors erhöht hatte. Bei der 2. , 3. & 4. Karte war es aber definitiv nicht meine Schuld und man hat mir jedes Mal ohne nachzufragen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen Ersatz geschickt. Und als ich dann nach der 4. Radeon mein Geld wieder haben wollte, haben die mir ein Angebot gemacht, dass ich die Karte aus meiner Signatur incl. 2 Spielen als Ersatz bekomme. 

Und ich dachte immer Atelco hätte einen guten Service... (mal abgesehen davon, dass die sofortige Barauszahlung im Geschäft nicht wirklich als schlechter Service zu bezeichnen ist)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*



			
				Flyer24 am 06.01.2006 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2006 23:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein engelking u1 ist passiv  (bzw. gewakühlt)
und selbst unter den passiven sticht es noch dadurch hervor, dass es zu den ganz wenigen gehört, die auch keinerlei brummen oder pfeifen von sich geben.

@stoneXX:
die barauszahlung ist nett, aber eine überweisung wäre eigentlich auch nur aufwendiger für alle beteiligten.
ansonsten habe ich nur beobachtet, wie atelco mit servicefällen bei kurz zurückliegenden käufen umgeht - die werden (ja auch mehrfach in diesem thread erwähnt) problemlos umgetauscht oder zurückgezahlt, quasi eine ausdehnung der 14tage regel (bzw. afaik 21tage bei atelco) auf die ladengeschäfte.
problematisch ist aber ganz offensichtlich, wenn ein gerät nicht defekt gekauft wird, sondern erst später ausfällt - also genau das, wofür eine garantie und auch die gewährleistung imho gedacht ist.
und da hat atelco imho ganz klar versagt. da es sich dabei ganz offensichtlich um die festgeschriebene firmenpolitik handelt und atelco sein warenangebot sehr häufig wechselt würde ich auch mal davon ausgehen, dass die schwierigkeiten in meinem fall nicht unbedingt zufall/pech sind.

(an der stelle vielleicht noch interessant: die kundenfreundliche alternative, etwas besseres als ersatz zu bieten, wenn man nichts gleichwertiges führt, gibt es bei atelco auch nicht. die lieferbare x800xt wurde mir jedenfalls nicht angeboten. hätte ich aber eh nicht so toll gefunden  )


----------



## stoneXX (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: the end*

So kannte ich das bisher bei Atelco auch nur. Hatte da zwei Mal eine Reklamation und die waren immer innerhalb der 6 Monate-Frist. Deswegen ging das auch problemlos


----------

